# WuHu Passenger Car Kits



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Talked to Bob Clark yesterday. He is offering two different passenger car KITS, an RPO and a Pullman Coach, interiors are optional. They come with Gary Raymond wheels and KD's. They are made of Brazilian Maple, and IMHO very reasonably priced. You can see them at his web site
www.LiveSteamG1US. Thank You


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

That's
http://www.livesteamg1us.com
So, what is a reasonable price?
I don't see a price on his web site, so can you tell us?
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,
They are made by Iron Horse Engraving here in the good old USofA, (not by WuHu as your title implies.) IHE have been making coach kits for EBT fans for a few years; I have their EBT #5 and it is beautiful kit to put together. (Are you sure they are being sold as kits?)

This is Bob's Passenger Car page: http://www.livesteamg1us.com/passenger-cars.html

John of IHE sent me the following in an email: _"Are you planning on attending ECLSTS the end of this week? Bob and I will have booths side by side and I will have unpainted display models for a coach, RPO, and Baggage car."
_


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, CORRECTION: I should have said being OFFERED BY BOB CLARK, thank you for clearing that up. So if past performance of the manufacturer is any indication, these should be of high quality. Quote Bob "they are being offered as kits", if there is any thing other than that he didn't say. David, a quick call to Bob will answer the price and will also inform you of other features that I didn't mention. 301 467 3348. LG


----------

